# My Open Letter to Verizon Wireless Management



## killapenguin (Jun 18, 2011)

This is the text of the email I sent to Verizon Wireless management via email. You can find the entire list of email addresses and grassroots movement over at Reddit:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/ljn6s

Please get involved and do your part. Email management and tweet @VerizonWireless. Include the hastags #WeWantNexus, #GalaxyNexus and #SaveTheNexus. Thank you!

Dear Verizon Wireless Management,

Hello! My name is Josh Broton. You don't know me. I've been a customer of Verizon on and off for almost 10 years. It goes as far back as the Cellular One days. In the past three years, I've been a loyal owner of multiple smartphones. I've gone from Palm, to Blackberry, then to Android. I bought the OG Droid (what my friends and I affectionately refer to the Motorola Droid as), an Incredible, a Droid X and a Thunderbolt (which I HATED so I gave to my wife). I bought all four Android phones on the day they were released (except for the Thunderbolt), the last three at full retail. I purchased a Motorola Xoom for full price on the day it was released as well. As you can see, I am a loyal Android fan and Verizon customer. I've stuck with you even though prices have gone up, voice and data service has gotten worse, customer service quality has gone down, you've made it more difficult to get warranty service, and I've been deceived multiple times (the latest of which was the MASSIVE delay of the Xoom 4G upgrade). Despite all that, here I am. Still a customer and an advocate of Verizon Wireless.

I've been holding on to my last one year upgrade (because you took those away from us too), waiting for a phone that was a worthy successor to my Droid X. I passed on the Thunderbolt, the Charge, the Revolution, the Bionic (thankfully - talk about a mess), and soon I will pass on the RAZR and the Rezound. I'm tired of old tech, patched together rushes, bad third party skins and locked bootloaders. I'm tired of being sold phones that are 60% Android and 40% mess. I'm tired of "differentiation" that does nothing but make my phone slow and buggy. I'm tired of having to void my warranty just to make my phone partially functional. I'm tired of being told we'd get the Nexus One, the leaks of the Nexus S, and finally, the Galaxy Nexus.

I've heard rumors that the Galaxy Nexus may be cancelled on Verizon. I know it was going to come, because I've seen the pictures of your 4G logo on the back, system dumps with Verizon software, and the posts by Samsung's PR. Even though my business means very little to you (why should it, it's .0000001% of your revenue), I would appreciate finally receiving something back from you for the years of loyalty that I've shown. I want a Nexus phone.

I know that your goal is to sell as many phones as you can. It's unfortunate timing for both Motorola and HTC that Samsung and Google have chosen to release their next Nexus phone at about the same time as their new "superphones". But those phones have versions of Android that are already old, and their skins prove they love Motorola and HTC more than Android. I WANT ANDROID. I want everything that Google wants in Android and nothing more. I am willing to pay for it. But you may be deciding to take that decision out of my hands. Please don't.

Finally, when making this decision, know that there are at least two other carriers in the US that are getting this phone. I am not saying I would leave because of it, but if it's as good as people are making it sound, I may. Don't make me have to make that decision.

Thank you for reading this,

Josh


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

This is irrelevant seeing how the Galaxy Nexus is now officially on Verizon.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

nice letter. I doubt you will get a email back though. They never reply.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> nice letter. I doubt you will get a email back though. They never reply.


See I have gotten e-mails back both times I have e-mailed Corporate Verizon Wireless. I received almost an immediate response for the HTCLoggers.APK "scandal".


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

Verizon nexus is here bro


----------



## skinnyguy (Nov 4, 2011)

Proof that the Nexus is here? Official Release date? *NOT RUMORED* Is it on the store shelves? NOPE! So, therefore it is not here. It wont be until there is a line out the yang waiting to pick it up at the store.


----------

